# grandfather clock



## jack3140 (Aug 24, 2012)

here is a picture of the almost finihed clock i showed earlier on the forum it will be finished with a danish oil rub hope you like it regards jack


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for posting, Jack.

I hope that one day, my skill level will be that high.


----------



## jack3140 (Aug 24, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> Thanks for posting, Jack.
> 
> I hope that one day, my skill level will be that high.


my friend i am sure you can do as well or better .all you need is the will to do it


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Jack the clock is really nice. I plan on building one soon myself. Mine will be copied from an antique clock that I measured up at at antique mall. I plan on using mahogany that I have been collecting from table leaves and tables that I have bought just for the wood. You have inspired me to move ahead.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That is looking great Jack. Were the mouldings bought as a kit? Just about every woodworker that I've met has the ambition to make such a clock, however the high cost of a decent movement is rather offputting.


----------



## jack3140 (Aug 24, 2012)

mgmine said:


> Jack the clock is really nice. I plan on building one soon myself. Mine will be copied from an antique clock that I measured up at at antique mall. I plan on using mahogany that I have been collecting from table leaves and tables that I have bought just for the wood. You have inspired me to move ahead.


thank you ...your clock photo looks a lot like a clock i have here .it,s aclock that comes from the uk it is i am told around 150 years old


----------



## jack3140 (Aug 24, 2012)

harrysin said:


> That is looking great Jack. Were the mouldings bought as a kit? Just about every woodworker that I've met has the ambition to make such a clock, however the high cost of a decent movement is rather offputting.


thank you . no i made all the parts myself here at home (76) to be exact it is not all that difficult just a lot of patience i made two of them .. yes the movement and hardwarre are expensive but i think it is worth it because that will become a family heirloom. my daughter already has put dibs on it lol regards jack


----------



## jack3140 (Aug 24, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> Thanks for posting, Jack.
> 
> I hope that one day, my skill level will be that high.


i apologise for my previous answer it does,nt sound right first i thank you very much for the high praise and what i meant to say is that it is not that hard to do i am not that skilled but i have a lot of patience you can do it too !!!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thats going to be a real beauty when you get her finished...there is something about a beautiful grandfather clock in the right room, in the right setting that is hard to explain...

well done!! can't wait to see the finished product..

I've long wanted to do one myself...

bill


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

jack3140 said:


> i apologise for my previous answer it does,nt sound right first i thank you very much for the high praise and what i meant to say is that it is not that hard to do i am not that skilled but i have a lot of patience you can do it too !!!


No offence taken.....

I understood what you meant.:yes4:


----------



## jack3140 (Aug 24, 2012)

as promised here is a picture of the finished clock . picture is not very good but the best i have for now . jack


----------



## jack3140 (Aug 24, 2012)

ooops no pix sorry here it is i hope


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I hope that you have it clearly marked with your name and the date Jack because that is destined to be in an auction room in perhaps a hundred years from now and it will command a very high price, it's magnificent and I'm sure, the envy of all woodworkers.


----------



## anniekirk (Apr 11, 2010)

Very very nice Jack!


----------



## jack3140 (Aug 24, 2012)

harrysin said:


> I hope that you have it clearly marked with your name and the date Jack because that is destined to be in an auction room in perhaps a hundred years from now and it will command a very high price, it's magnificent and I'm sure, the envy of all woodworkers.


thank you for the high praise . was hard work but i learned a lot doing it .regards jack


----------



## jack3140 (Aug 24, 2012)

anniekirk said:


> Very very nice Jack!


thank you very much . regards jack


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Outstanding, how long do you think it took to make?


----------



## jack3140 (Aug 24, 2012)

mgmine said:


> Outstanding, how long do you think it took to make?


about 2 months . quite a job i must say . i just kept banging at it till it was finished lol not as difficult as i thought ( now that i am finished ) lol jack


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

Excellent craftsmanship and grand quality.


----------



## darisrob (Oct 24, 2012)

Really nice clock. I've never made a clock, and it's near the top of my list of things I want to make.


----------

